

Ask HN: What problem is your startup solving? - brequinn

Let us know what type of problem your startup is trying to solve and how you are trying to solve it
======
mindcrime
Fogbeam Labs[1] are working on Open Source tools to facilitate better
knowledge transfer inside organizations. We have an approach that's at the
intersection of social networking, bpm, and knowledge management, that we
think can help organizations become more productive by doing a better job of
sharing, creating and reusing knowledge, and by providing better context for
decision making.

[1]: <http://www.fogbeam.com>

------
elboheme
Tinmanoilchange.com is attempting to lower the national average price of an
oil change from around $35 to under $10. The service is a loss leader and is
meant to get customers in. This presents an amazing opportunity for small
shops to begin and cultivate relationships built on trust with new customers.
I plan on pressuring shops to lower their prices (and increase their quality)
by posting the best deal in every major city in the US.

~~~
orangethirty
At $35, the oil change is already a loss leader. And it also fails to get
people in the door, due to how car companies these days include maintenance
for the first 3 years into the warranty.

 _I plan on pressuring shops to lower their prices (and increase their
quality) by posting the best deal in every major city in the US._

Are you a mechanic yourself?

~~~
elboheme
As of a year ago, the average vehicle age is at an all-time high.

source:
[https://www.polk.com/company/news/average_age_of_vehicles_re...](https://www.polk.com/company/news/average_age_of_vehicles_reaches_record_high_according_to_polk)

This means that there is a greater consumer need now for service and
maintenance than ever before (at least in the last 18 years).

I've seen a growing trend of shops, like LaFontaine, offering coupons
approaching the $10 mark and hovering there. I should put together this data
on a chart.

source: <http://www.995oilchange.com/>

I am not a mechanic but a family member owns a repair shop in Miami.

------
xackpot
My startup/app is trying to make it easier to bring together nearby people
with common interests under a casual community or a group
(<http://www.findero.us>)

------
mbdroid
Giving developers the ability to put their app on sale.
<http://dailydroiddeals.com>

------
speeder
My startup is focusing in providing high quality apps for children that
educate and are not boring at the same time.

We are doing this mostly on tablets, and we don't have much competition on
Android (on iOS there are some heavy hitters already)

